# Bearded Dragon Tattoo



## chrishall20 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi all,

I want to get a bearded dragon tattoo, I want to get it so it looks like its climbing up my thigh, and have its tail coming down and possibly wrapping around my leg.

Anyone have anything like this?


----------



## chrishall20 (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## antiguaheat (Jun 21, 2011)

funnily enough i was thinking of something similar on my arm, my idea is to find a picture on the net and speak to a good artist who will help loads


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

You'll have to find a flipping good tattooist to do it or it will look absolutely awful! I have to say the vast majority of reptile tattoos I've seen have been rubbish. It only takes a tiny bit being off to make the entire thing look wrong!


----------



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a tribal bearded dragon on my chest


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh my god no, for the love of all that's holy, just NO!


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

matt1983 said:


> I have a tribal bearded dragon on my chest


Do you have a pic you can put up? I quite like tribal lizard tattoos, but never seen a tribal bearded dragon before I don't think.

My previous comment was about realistic reptile tattoos by the way!


----------



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

Pm me ur email address i will email u it as i cant post pics from my phone


----------



## chrishall20 (Sep 20, 2009)

I know a tattooist that specialises in reptile and animal tattoos, some of his work is awesome. I'll see if he's got a website and post it here


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Ive not got a beardie tattoo but I have a crested gecko one I had done in 2009, you need to find a good tattooist cause some can look really awful, mine was done by Chris Barber @ True love tattoos in Kidderminster.

Picture I chose to have the tattoo done from 










The tattoo (fresh back in 2009, I really need to get a healed picture it looks much better now  )










InkyJoe (on the forum or google Inky Joe) is amazing at reptile portraits, well worth traveling and paying the money out for a good tattooist, your gonne be stuck with the ink for life : victory:


----------



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

Feel free to upload my tattoo from ur emails


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

matt1983 said:


> Feel free to upload my tattoo from ur emails



Here ya go  matt1983's tat...


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

James_and_Hana said:


> Ive not got a beardie tattoo but I have a crested gecko one I had done in 2009, you need to find a good tattooist cause some can look really awful, mine was done by Chris Barber @ True love tattoos in Kidderminster.
> 
> Picture I chose to have the tattoo done from
> 
> ...


That's awesome! Fair play.



dickvansheepcake said:


> Here ya go  matt1983's tat...
> 
> image


 
Nice tat mate! Your nipple has a serious fringe tho :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

James_and_Hana said:


> Ive not got a beardie tattoo but I have a crested gecko one I had done in 2009, you need to find a good tattooist cause some can look really awful, mine was done by Chris Barber @ True love tattoos in Kidderminster.
> 
> Picture I chose to have the tattoo done from
> 
> ...


That is actually one of the best Lizard tattoo's ive seen!

There are a few good ones but normally they end up looking quite rubbish. There is some cracking snake ones out there just a shame its not the same with lizards.

Here are some of the others i like


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

James_and_Hana said:


> Ive not got a beardie tattoo but I have a crested gecko one I had done in 2009, you need to find a good tattooist cause some can look really awful, mine was done by Chris Barber @ True love tattoos in Kidderminster.
> 
> Picture I chose to have the tattoo done from
> 
> ...


I :flrt: This!


----------



## Gazfather (Nov 24, 2010)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> That is actually one of the best Lizard tattoo's ive seen!
> 
> There are a few good ones but normally they end up looking quite rubbish. There is some cracking snake ones out there just a shame its not the same with lizards.
> 
> ...


The bottom one, if that's meant to be a leopard Gecko then it looks ill


----------



## 666PIT9 (Sep 23, 2010)

No mate if so get some one who is an good artist (some tattoo artists dont have a jar off about actual observational drawing) and realises living proportions and so on, seen some guy with one on his shin looked like a joke, when I seen it I thought just a beardie head with it's eye starring a you and mouth a gape and some indigenous desert flowers from some of it's regions, in the background around it's head :cheers:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> That is actually one of the best Lizard tattoo's ive seen!
> 
> There are a few good ones but normally they end up looking quite rubbish. There is some cracking snake ones out there just a shame its not the same with lizards.
> 
> ...


Why isnt that Gecko smiling!?!?


----------



## DragonMorphs.co.uk (Feb 11, 2010)

here is my dragon tat sorry not the best quality pics its hard trying to take it yourself


----------



## misstiggins (Jun 9, 2011)

LOVE the idea of a reptile tattoo but definitely a lizard as snake tats are much more standard these days - you rarely see people with water dragons or beardies tattooed to their bodies hehe


----------



## chrishall20 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm thinking now I might have it coming down my leg instead. My brother is gonna draw up some designs for me, I'll post them on here when I get them


----------

